# Which canidate is the best for hunters?



## Lardy (Oct 15, 2007)

So ive been checking out the debates for both republican and democratic nominees. Ive also been looking at voting records and other things to help me figure out who supports what. I want to know what other sportsman think about which canidate would be most benificial to us. Any RATIONAL ideas would be appreciated. To those that are going to senslessly bash peoples statements Ill gladly set up another topic for you to rant in.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This may be better suited for the political form dependent on direction. If it disappears it is because I have moved it. Look in the political form if you can't find it in hot topics. Unfortunately that will leave many people politically ignorant, but they don't like politics. Even if it determines their freedom to own firearms. Go figure.

I'm still in decision mode myself. Huckabee and Romney are at the top of my list right now. Giuliani is fiscally conservative, but far more socially liberal than I can tolerate. I have not written of Thompson yet, but I think he is kind of falling on his face recently. Some of the others might be ok people, but I don't think they are seriously in the running.

I did have Huckabee at the top of my list, but he has been more lenient with illegal aliens than Romney. I think we need to dig up their voting record on firearms related issues. Actions speak louder than words and nothing would address the firearms issue better than their voting record. That is available somewhere on the internet, can anyone help us with that?

If a democrat nominee was pro second amendment (purely fantasy) I think arm twisting by the party would put him into line with their many times demonstrated agenda, and that is more gun laws. More gun laws do nothing to curb crime it is simply symbolism over substance.


----------



## 4590 (Jun 27, 2004)

Plainsman,
You may find this hard to believe, but I TOTALLY agree with your post on this topic. Once again as a staunch conservative, especially socially, I am struggling to find a candidate that I can support. Romney's seeming waffle on abortion concerns me, and Huckabee's record on immigration issues and treatment of criminals is bothersome. Right now leaning toward Huckabee.


----------



## DeluxeGoodness (Sep 29, 2008)

I like Huckabee the most, but now i guess it's between McCain and Obama. I don't know enough about the two to say who i like the most, but i have heard that Obama is pushing to pass a law that will make gun owners pay a tax of $50 per gun owned. But that's just heresay.


----------



## catfisherman2 (Apr 17, 2008)

I am torn also...the years of following politics has lead me to believe this...politicians will tell you what you want to hear or may already know...it almost seems like sales in a sense. We, the people, want to believe that something has to change, what kind of change will always be up to them. So, what does the word democracy mean then? Just a simple thought I had.


----------

